# Warn Front Mount Plow, issue



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

So I ordered the Warn Front Mount plow for my Rancher 2x4 and found something Warn doesn't note anywhere (that I've seen).

The 2x4 has a tighter turning radius then a 4x4, so the mount hits the front tires about 1/4 inch from the stops. so if I trail ride in the summers, which I do, I can't turn the wheels to a full lock position with the mount installed. That is CRAP! Now I have to see if I can Ebay this mount system and order the belly style. (if anyone's looking to get one I'm selling mine, new and never used to plow)...:crying:

4x4's do not have the same issue because they don't have the same turning radius so if you have a 4x4 your fine. if you have a 2x4 order the belly mount system.

The mount and tubes are sweet and well made, great system if your in the market.. 

By the way the "4 wheel on line" place I ordered it from was the worst on line company I've ever dealt with by fare. which I've rant about in another thread later.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

07Rancher;934180 said:


> So I ordered the Warn Front Mount plow for my Rancher 2x4 and found something Warn doesn't note anywhere (that I've seen).
> 
> The 2x4 has a tighter turning radius then a 4x4, so the mount hits the front tires about 1/4 inch from the stops. so if I trail ride in the summers, which I do, I can't turn the wheels to a full lock position with the mount installed. That is CRAP! Now I have to see if I can Ebay this mount system and order the belly style. (if anyone's looking to get one I'm selling mine, new and never used to plow)...:crying:
> 
> ...



Another chinese wonder story, must not have done your research, Blunt Force the village idiot may fix you up with parts for that POS!!!


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

skywagon;934240 said:


> Another chinese wonder story, must not have done your research, Blunt Force the village idiot may fix you up with parts for that POS!!!


It must be hard to be so much above all us common folk, Clear your the guy on this forum that has only the best and knows everything! There's at lest one on each BB and your it. But thanks for your useless input that added so little.

Now smart guy since you know so much, post a link that shows the 2x4 unit will impact the front mount, because I did some homework and missed that tide bit which you clearly already knew.

I don't know Blunt Force but if his post are positive and helpful he'd be more help the you. 

To all you other posters, is this guy a dork all the time?


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

P.S.

I posted the info to help anyone who maybe looking at buying this system for their units, so they could watch out. it's something helpful ppl do..


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

07Rancher;934306 said:


> P.S.
> 
> I posted the info to help anyone who maybe looking at buying this system for their units, so they could watch out. it's something helpful ppl do..


Sounds more like your crying about 4 wheel on line to me!ROTFFLMAOAYDSOB


----------



## Lakeman (Sep 6, 2009)

07Rancher
+1

skywagon, comments like yours are certainly turning me off this site.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey 07Rancher,

The "village idiot" here as skywagon likes to think. Anyways, if you haven't tried, I would contact Warn directly and bring up the issue your experiencing. I had an issue with their front mount as well when i originally purchased mine and it turned out the part number was incorrectly listed on their website (and all websites using that as a reference).

All i can say is that they corrected the issue and covered me completely and I am ecstatic about the plow and service. Word of warning tho, the technical support i originally spoke to basically tried to tell me it wasn't their fault. It wasn't until I escalated it to a manager did i get the answers I wanted, and pretty easily at that. 

I also bought the package through 4wheelonline and experienced their lackluster customer service as well. Don't return it as you'll be out the shipping cost and a rediculous restocking fee. Your best bet will be to contact warn and get a manager or escilate it as high as you can. Be persistant!

As for Skywagon and his bashing of both people and products, get used to it if you plan on staying on this website. I pointed out in another post his bias towards moose and his overal pitiful attitude. Simply learn to ignore him or confuse him with facts and he shuts his mouth pretty quickly or uses ridiculous acronyms such as "ROFLMFFAO" and "ROTFFLMAOAYDSOB". Simple warning tho, if you bash him too much, other senior members will begin to attempt to justify his actions which will only baffle you more.

Oh yea, in before skywagons infamous "you only have X# of posts and your a plowing expert?!ROFLMFFAOFMD" comment.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

i agree with brute force 750, were here to help not bash all the time. it is getting old. oh no i only got a few posts to so i guess i'm next!!!! lol lol


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

skywagon;934240 said:


> Another chinese wonder story, must not have done your research, Blunt Force the village idiot may fix you up with parts for that POS!!!


Oh and btw Sky, I must admit I chuckle each time I see you post "cheap china steel" or "chinese wonder story". The reason for this is quite simple, yes Warn plows are being built in china I can't argue with that, but from a consumer stand point I'd prefer it to be built there and here is why.

When a company outsources their production to a country such as China, it far less expensive for them to built the units. Thus, the end result is usually less expensive to the end user. In the case of the Warn plows, they end up about the same price, which I have no problem with. This allows Warn to spend extra money on research and design which I feel has been top notch for the new provantage system. Although they have had a couple kinks, what manufacturer hasn't. The big thing to remember is that Warn has backed up their customers when they have...

Also, while I know your proud of your moose plow and its quality of steel, heres a fun fact of the day... your steel is most likely imported. http://www.uschina.org/statistics/tradetable.html if you read up on that link which documents the volume of trade between the US and china, you'll see that steel is the 4th highest export for China in 2008 to the US.

Moose simply constructs the plow over here in the US, with it's imported "china steel" and now its built in the US. But here is YET ANOTHER kicker, most of the work is simply done by machines! YES, Machines! In the end the quality of the welds, etc are all about the same. The actual workers basically watch the machines and probably help with minor things while the machines do the gist of the work.

I'll sit back and let this sink in for you....


----------



## cranky35 (Dec 30, 2009)

*this hurts*

Altho I need to agree with a few things that Bruteforce750 says i must take exception to at least one of them, having been a machinist at a company we all know on this sight well, that sent ALL their machine shop work overseas and then promptly overworking EVERY MOM and POP machine shop in three counties (including my own) reworking every piece of crap that got shipped to them, to assemble snowmobiles and wheelers here in Minnesota
Now i work at a aerospace machine shop that tried to do the same thing and i got moved to precision inspection department when we outsourced to India and i inspect alot of the very same parts that i used to make just a few years ago only to find, that while we controlled all aspects of manufacturing we rejected maybe 2 out of 100 pieces whereas with our Indian brothers they are hitting 50% acceptance on really really good days(they don't have alot of good days much less really really good days) how to i account for this? simple our maintenance department was top notch keeping our machines fine tuned at all times, our programing department which was top notch and on site so when we had a problem we could call them and they would come out on the floor and help, and machinists that knew how to read precision measuring equipment and knew how to be machinists instead of just a parts loader, anything and everything I've ever made on a CNC machine i could have and have made on conventional equipment

okay this could go on for days and days and I'm not here to spread the BUY USA slogan but lets try not to celebrate the fall of our economy with statements like

while i wont say that the other guys cant do the work i will say they work cheap enough that we allow them alot of mistakes and hope we catch most of them, think of that the next time you are flying on a Boeing or airbus airplane and wonder to yourself "i wonder if they caught them all?"

well that's my 13 cents worth, even if you didn't want it


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

I’ll try to refrain from making any comments about a certain self rightist blow hard, his rep clearly speaks for it’s self and I don’t want him to tell his mom and get me in trouble. By the way, still waiting for the link! Guess he should do his homework before yapping. 

Oh, one last thing Skytard, I added one line about 4WOL, others seem to have had the same experience and I’m sorry you though that was the focus of the post. Reading is fundamental and comprehension helps bunches. I'll type slower so you can keep up.

Thanks all for the +1 support and thanks BruteForce, I’ll call Warn. It seems to be a good product and I have friends who’ve plow at least 2" with their Warn blades. 

I posted my note as a heads up and a help to anyone with a 2x4 thinking of a front mount. 

This is just a toy, I don’t care about being a pro snow mover. I just want a reason to get the 4wheeler out in the snow. I have a frontloader if I really need snow moved.

As for out souring, I deal with both sides of that issue in my 9 to 5. Over all, I support buy American. And Thanks again..


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

cranky35;934695 said:


> Altho I need to agree with a few things that Bruteforce750 says i must take exception to at least one of them, having been a machinist at a company we all know on this sight well, that sent ALL their machine shop work overseas and then promptly overworking EVERY MOM and POP machine shop in three counties (including my own) reworking every piece of crap that got shipped to them, to assemble snowmobiles and wheelers here in Minnesota
> Now i work at a aerospace machine shop that tried to do the same thing and i got moved to precision inspection department when we outsourced to India and i inspect alot of the very same parts that i used to make just a few years ago only to find, that while we controlled all aspects of manufacturing we rejected maybe 2 out of 100 pieces whereas with our Indian brothers they are hitting 50% acceptance on really really good days(they don't have alot of good days much less really really good days) how to i account for this? simple our maintenance department was top notch keeping our machines fine tuned at all times, our programing department which was top notch and on site so when we had a problem we could call them and they would come out on the floor and help, and machinists that knew how to read precision measuring equipment and knew how to be machinists instead of just a parts loader, anything and everything I've ever made on a CNC machine i could have and have made on conventional equipment
> 
> okay this could go on for days and days and I'm not here to spread the BUY USA slogan but lets try not to celebrate the fall of our economy with statements like
> ...


Well I can't argue with a guy who does it for a living 

Trust me, I do support the made in USA and wouldn't doubt the end product to have a considerable higher finish on pieces requiring human assembly and craftsmanship , but in the case of the plow most of it is completed through machines and robots. There really is not too much assembly required for an ATV plow and what is required, is usually completed by the end user. Also, thankfully people like you who quality inspect pieces, you help prevent the consumer from even noticing the differences. 

My main point was its not the "cheap steel" that is the major "downfall" to the Warn blade as Skywagon likes to throw around.

Trust me, for most things Made in the U.S.A is what I look for but for somethings it doesn't bother me and I wouldn't notice a difference if my Warn plow had a Made in the USA or Made in China sticker. ussmileyflag


----------



## cranky35 (Dec 30, 2009)

okay im sorry i got long winded on my last post, lets put it simple, those robots and machines are only as good as the people that run them, with a few simple adjustments on a robotic welder I can hide a 1/4 inch mismatake from the machine shop, the companies I have worked for wanted to do things right so we didnt "hide" stuff, my indian bretheren from india have no such scrupples, which sucks cause they work for the same company I do

bottom line.......... steel is steel its all made the same way, and everyone in the world uses the same gradeing system, a piece of 15/5 stainless is the same here as any place else, and 3034 aluminium is the same everywhere, the workers and pride make all the difference

okay time to jump off my soap box

(just be thankful im non union or i would really go off the deep end ussmileyflag sorry bout the smiley flag it just seemed well right)

and im not trying to blast bruteforce or anyone else for buying non usa stuff, just dont try to say that its as good as what i do for a living cause its NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## cranky35 (Dec 30, 2009)

okay one more post just to show how i really feel

rancher07 thanks for the information, it does me personally nothing but if just one other person reads it and is saved a butt ache it is well worth it (and ain't that what this is all about?)

bruteforce i agree with everything you have said (except for the one little comment i wont mention)

skywagon why don't you put your opinions in your little red wagon and give it a big push off a tall building and see how long it stays in the sky?

and if # of post determines amount of experience at plowing snow i must be at novice level by now and i ain't even got a plow on my wheeler yet


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

*extra money on research and design?? R you kidding!!*



BruteForce750;934536 said:


> When a company outsources their production to a country such as China, it far less expensive for them to built the units. Thus, the end result is usually less expensive to the end user. In the case of the Warn plows, they end up about the same price, which I have no problem with. This allows Warn to spend extra money on research and design which I feel has been top notch for the new provantage system. Although they have had a couple kinks, what manufacturer hasn't. The big thing to remember is that Warn has backed up their customers when they have...


Brute 750, What makes you think Warn spends any extra money on "research" or "design" that is saved by going to China? I guarantee they just dump it all into their marketing to help move the stuff by making it look cool to the novices. Check u-tube and count how many other manufacturers videos that look like they $cost $1,000,000 being shot at some fancy location up in the mountains. Not Moose, Not Cycle Country or any others have this kind of need, their product and reputation speak for them selves. The videos you see posted by U.S. companies are shot in their factory parking lots and house the workers probably live in. Could you imagine how funny it would be if Warn shot their product videos where their plows are made...or at some Chinese employees house? The only way it would be a funnier video is if they were made in India and Warn showed the new ProVantage plow pushing garbage out of the streets, or made in Mexico and showing it clearing a path thru the open sewer systems.

To example how they don't do "extra research and development", new this year with the ProVantage system is an optional actuator lift...you'll need to watch the video to understand or see the product page on Warns site but I'll try to explain it.

To see the Video 



To see the actual product page http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_plow_lift.shtml

The top of the actuator ties to the front of your machine and the other end bolts to the 
plow.

I'm not going to explain how it works any further than that; however I will say that it is the most ******** thing I have ever seen. Really...the top of the actuator smashing into the front of your atv every time the plow goes up a drive way apron or when piling snow...this is "research"? How about the fact that their new actuator doesn't work on their own plow if you also get a power-pivot...is that your idea of development? They don't even research their own stuff to see that their newly designed products are compatible with each other let alone working on all the atv's out in the field.


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Warn management says: Alright...Who is in charge of quality control here? 
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says:Who here works in research and design?
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says:It smells like weed in here, who here is high?
Chinese factory workers say: hmmm?

Warn management says: Just kidding! We got rid of quality control, research and design years ago and our new ProVantage plow proves you're all high!
Chinese factory workers say: ok, 10,000 more just like last time you make same joke!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

What happened sidewalk? Lose your job to outsourcing?

Your a bitter, bitter man. We're about to enter the year 2010, why don't you catch up with the world and realize being racist just makes yourself look like a jackass?

How can you even attempt to say they don't put money into research and design when they came out with a BRAND NEW SYSTEM this year?! How blunt does someone have to be for you to understand?! Oh and the advertisements.. heaven forbid someone makes an ad to inform their prospective customers about their new product they just spend thousands on designing. What a shame that would be for a company to boast about their product... blasphemy. 

As for the actuator... seems like a pretty damn good design to me. For anyone with half a brain it works, guess they didn't spend enough on directions for you to grasp the concept. Let me explain it, you strap one end to your racks, and using that adjustable strap on the rack, you make it so its slightly loose when the plow is all the way down. Thus when the plow rises because of a bump or something, nothing happened to the actuator and it won't rip it apart when the plow falls back down.... oh whats that, so the actuator is just bouncing around in the front?! LOLROFLAM!!! Its an ATV... I don't think an actuator bouncing around a little in the front is going to harm it. Hell, I run over trees thicker than that damn actuator with out thinking twice!

I'm done trying to correct all your misinformed posts I think you made it clear enough for anyone who visits this board to take your opinion with a grain of salt. 

Welcome to the New Year you Racist


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

ButtFace750, You'll need to explain how you came up with the idea that I'm a racist.

Saying another country like China has cheaper but substandard manufacturing capabilities compared to the U.S. isn't racist.

Pointing out the lower quality of life in India or Mexico compared to the U.S. isn't racist

Calling you a ****** instead of "Special Needs" isn't racist either. 

Ill get to defending the rest of your wet dreams about every single thing made by Warn being the best after you explain how I'm a racist. 

F.Y.I. the New Year starts tomorrow you ******!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sidewalk King;935314 said:


> ButtFace750, You'll need to explain how you came up with the idea that I'm a racist.
> 
> Saying another country like China has cheaper but substandard manufacturing capabilities compared to the U.S. isn't racist.
> 
> ...


Please, don't try to insult me by playing dumb. Your prior comment speaks loud and clear and there is no need to pick it a part to show my points. Also, I'm amazed at your maturity level: "Buttface750" really?!

and yes, I'm well aware of the new year starts tomorrow or tonight at midnight (however you want to look at it). I was simply implying how things have changed yet your still living in the past, sorry I didn't know you were so literal about everything. Jackass


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG this thread went in a vary different direction then intended!

Disliking outsourcing doesn’t make anyone a racist, I don’t like outsourcing but it’s now an evil we live with. 

I’ve seen first hand outsourcing can be a negative thing on many fronts, low quality which drives re-work part cost or redesign or negative impact on domestic manufacturing due to greed and other issues. But on the other hand if margins are brake even or negative the producer will stop production anyway. Then the company, workers and consumer all loss. In this case lower cost will help maintain production, consumer wins. (bla bla bla)..

Corporate greed and government regulations drive poor outsourcing strategies. (IMO).. Look at a companies quarterly if you really care how much is put back into engineering and design or where they do business. Not sure anyone cares enough to worry about Warn. 

Point, all outsourcing isn’t bad.. Outsourcing everything or nothing is negative long term to companies, profits and then to workers and consumers. 

Just my thoughts! Now can we move to salve world hunger and that little Iran thing? Econ wasn’t my favorite subject. Haha


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

dude you have some major issues. You need to go out and do something besides trying to be a keyboard hero. You comment on everything and praise Warn like they are god. What happened to all the r&d they put into the Power Pivot? The f%[email protected] keys they use will not stay in place by the weight of the plastic cone they claim will hold the keys securely in place. Yeah right. I'm sitting here with a plow I can't use and have 4-5in of snow I need to plow. When it's all said and done, I'll be using the Warn **** for scrap metal and buy something that will stay together. It's been 2 weeks since they said they would have the keys to me and still nothing.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;935413 said:


> dude you have some major issues. You need to go out and do something besides trying to be a keyboard hero. You comment on everything and praise Warn like they are god. What happened to all the r&d they put into the Power Pivot? The f%[email protected] keys they use will not stay in place by the weight of the plastic cone they claim will hold the keys securely in place. Yeah right. I'm sitting here with a plow I can't use and have 4-5in of snow I need to plow. When it's all said and done, I'll be using the Warn **** for scrap metal and buy something that will stay together. It's been 2 weeks since they said they would have the keys to me and still nothing.


Really?! Get off your lazy ass and change the direction of the blade yourself. What are you going to buy that cost you relatively the same with power pivot...

I don't praise warn, I simply defend them against societies retards who miss spread information...


----------



## Sidewalk King (Nov 9, 2008)

Dear ButtFace750 (the village idiot)



> Your prior comment speaks loud and clear and there is no need to pick it a part to show my points.


The only thing I asked was for you to explain was how I'm a Racist and you dont, because you cant, not because you dont want to.

This further proves everyones point that you're a ******, do you keep a drool bowl between you and your computer?

Seriously, I hope you're married to an abusive husband that kicks your ass every time you talk stupid to him.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

07Rancher, if you haven't already done so you might consider checking the Warn fitment chart to see if you received the right mount for your ATV.

http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_mount_kits_.shtml

If you received the same part number as their chart shows then call Warn, let them know of the problem and see what they suggest. If you received a different part number then check your invoice to verify if the distributor made a mistake on the order or if it was a shipping problem, then call them. If they won't help you then call Warn to see if they can help.


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

Thx Rab, I checked b4 and just double checked again, I have the 80031 mount. I'll try realigning the mount and if that doesn’t fix it I'm calling Warn.. 

I didn't know this post would became a fire storm!:yow!: Is it always this way? Maybe I could have posted on forum that focuses on Religion, Pro-life or Politics if I wasn’t less controversy but I didn’t think they’d know anything about plowing..


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

opps * wanted


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

No 07Rancher, it usually isn't this way. This is usually a good site where you can get useful information.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

BruteForce750;935421 said:


> Really?! Get off your lazy ass and change the direction of the blade yourself. What are you going to buy that cost you relatively the same with power pivot...
> 
> I don't praise warn, I simply defend them against societies retards who miss spread information...


Your shining real nice. You don't have a clue what the [email protected]$k your even talking about so just for all of our sake, STFU


----------

